# MTB - Sunday 10-24-10



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking to start 8 or 9 most likely Nass. 10 miles +/-


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2010)

Could be down for this, if I manage to fix my bike...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a brand new 36 tooth middle ring if you need it, came with the cranks I bought and I wasn't man enough to use it.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmmm.. Not sure if I'm man enough either??


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't make it, bike is currently nonoperational... :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok, i'm going to shoot for 9 at Scoville if anyone else is interested.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 24, 2010)

Riding at Trumbull tomorrow, 11am start from Daniels Farm Road Commuter Lot.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe go this afternoon, gonna let the showers go thru.


----------



## yesmandroc (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll probably get out in a little bit. Last minute,


----------



## yesmandroc (Oct 24, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> I'll probably get out in a little bit. Last minute,



Nevermind. No I'm not.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Nevermind. No I'm not.



I was thinking I would of had to ride since you posted in my thread. Feeling lazy today


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking I would of had to ride since you posted in my thread. Feeling lazy today


You could always come check out the art gallery exhibit instead of you're feeling lazy. I'm gallery sitting 2:30-5.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

severine said:


> You could always come check out the art gallery exhibit instead of you're feeling lazy. I'm gallery sitting 2:30-5.



Is there free food and single women there?


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Is there free food and single women there?



Uhhh...there was last night. I could bring some cookie dough truffles.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

Any of them interested in an afternoon mtb ride?(need to keep thread on track)


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Any of them interested in an afternoon mtb ride?(need to keep thread on track)



They're artist... hard to tell. You'll have to come to the next reception and find out for yourself.  Maybe you can take a picture of your bike or something so you can join _them_.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

You mean you don't have this pic on display?






[/IMG]


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You mean you don't have this pic on display?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that's going in a special ornate frame over the fireplace. Too special for the art gallery.


----------

